# Blue Spruce Large Marking Knife



## ssnvet

looks nice… where did you get it? Link?


----------



## kd_walmsley

Good point 

http://www.bluesprucetools.com/cgi/commerce.cgi?preadd=action&key=LMK1


----------



## bobasaurus

Blue spruce tools are some of the finest out there, very nice. I saw some in person at handworks this year. The form and polish of the handles are amazing.


----------



## RGtools

I own one myself, I love it. Good layout tools are so important and often the most overlooked in a tool kit.

A video for sharpening this tool to get the most out of it.


----------



## kd_walmsley

VERY useful video post. Thank you.



> I own one myself, I love it. Good layout tools are so important and often the most overlooked in a tool kit.
> 
> A video for sharpening this tool to get the most out of it.
> 
> - RGtools


----------



## Blackberry

Get yourself a wine cork and stick onto the end, it'll provide protection when not in use. I too have one from Blue Spruce, great marking knife.


----------

